

Why Not MySQL? (Tekpub) - tommi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PoFIohBSM4

======
MojoJolo
This is very timely. I'm migrating from MySQL to PostgreSQL just to try
different technology (DBMS).

But I'm wondering, AFAIK, why universities are teaching MySQL rather than
Postgres?

~~~
gnono
Dude, its 2012. Use Google, go to github or something, steal some code and
hack away, if you rely on universities to better yourself then you really have
no business in this field. They only teach you what you need to know to do
your job, if your job requires to use Microsoft Word, I'm sure they'll open a
class for that one too.

Most people just use what others use, years ago everybody and their dog uses
MySQL. Nowadays, no one deserve to learn about database with MySQL as their
primer.

While you're at it, have a look at Firebird SQL
(<http://www.firebirdsql.org/>) too. With the kind of use-case and hardware
that most people use MySQL for you can use Firebird instead.

------
tommi
I just realised how bad MySQL is.

